

Your priorities do not align with the company’s - Impossible
http://trenchescomic.com/tales/post/your-priorities-do-not-align-with-the-companys

======
hwstar
And this is why you need to make sure that you can live without a paycheck for
6 months to a year. Everybody needs F.U. money.

You never know when you will be shepherded into a room and asked for your
badge. It can happen to anyone, and it can happen out of the blue for no
apparent reason! In a case such as this when you happen to have a bad manager,
or an ethically challenged company, you must always have contingency plans to
handle this situation.

America's workplaces would be much different if everyone could weather a
layoff without financial difficulties.

------
acosmism
EA

